# My take on a GB Toe Pincher



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is my version of a ground breaking toe pincher. I made this out of a 3/4" sheet of foam left over from last year, a hand full of fence pickets and a 4'x4' piece of 1/4" plywood. About the only thing I had to buy was the plywood. The idea was to have a light prop that can be broken down for storage. I used Spookyblue's technique to create the wood look on the foam with a soldering iron.

I went a little different direction with a banded iron trim (or so I say that is what it is :googly: ). I know I REALLY need some weathering on the black trim, but I have so much other to do that it might have to be called "good nuff" for this year.

Here is it sans green internal lighting and the obligatory fog


















And pre-paint:


















I have been wanting to do one of these for a couple of years now, but never got around to it.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Schweeet! Excellent job on the woodgrain.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow that is nice
good foam work


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, I completely bought it as real wood. Very clever.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that looks good! Looks like wood to me. I wish I could do that... maybe I should. my parka has a hood.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely done. Now all it needs is something creepy peeking (or reaching) out.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent job. The wood graining looks great. What's going in the coffin?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice! That looks like Zombie-F's.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Faux Wood - I thought you used pieces of lamnate flooring!


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Excellent job at painting. The wood graining looks so real. You assembly rocks too. Are you going to put a light inside?


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. It was really a lot easier than I thought to do. I had done boards for my windows last year with a paint only method that really did look just like laminate flooring. It just tended to wash out under lighting. I like this better as it is more about texture than the paint only method. I laid out the boards with a speed square and laid my pencil at the 4" mark and scored the boards. The carving is a soldering iron that I let get up to the right temp and unplug. I get a good 5-10 minutes before I have to re-heat. It gives me a chance to stop and look what I am doing to plan the next board. Spookblues site has a good page on making spookywood. He uses just sandpaper to do the carving, but I don't have that much patience.

The plan is to light the inside green (ala Zombie-F) and pump some fog from the graveyard machine to creep out as well. I would like to put a skeleton torso in the front, but I don't have one and am running out of time. I might pick up a cheap groundbreaker somewhere and make that work, or just use a skull and hands out of a bag of bones I have.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow that looks awesome! I have been wanting to do one of these as well but just never seem to get around to it. Is there anyway you could post the measurements for it? Does anyone know where there is a good tutorial or write up on how to make one?

Thanks!


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I used these plans
http://www.hauntbrothers.com/Projects/coffin/Coffin-Half - Sheet1.pdf

But I made a couple of changes. I thought 15.5" was too deep, so I cut mine down to 12.5. And I made mine a couple of inches taller.

The foam technique came from here:
http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/halloween.htm


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

It looks great! I especially love how your wood grain came out. I wish I had my foam burner (much like a soldering iron) when I made my treasure chest last year.

Great job.


----------

